# Oregon Camper



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations on reaching the 4000 milestone!

Just think, 1800 more and you will still be trailing Doug....









Dan


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Jim on hitting the 4000 mark
Keep up the great post









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Rock on Brother Jim!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*WOOF! WOOF!*

Congratulations Big Jim!
Keep those posts coming!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats Jim.

PS...what the heck is PDX's avatar??? I'm still stumped.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

3LEES said:


> Congratulations on reaching the 4000 milestone!
> 
> Just think, 1800 more and you will still be trailing Doug....
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the kinds words guys. I only come back day after day because it such a great site.

...1800 more and I'm STILL behind Doug? Ohhhhh Man!







He needs to take a 6 month holiday where there is no internet access (and take Hootbob along too).


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> PS...what the heck is PDX's avatar??? I'm still stumped.


Really?..... Huh!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the milestone. You've given so much information and I especially pay attention when it comes to dry camping. Thanks for the help.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wow! 4000??? Keep 'em coming, you are full of...........................................information and other fun stuff


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

_*congrats*_









darrel


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

CONGRATS O/C!!!!! Like the others, I truly appreciate the info, knowledge, and humor that you share - keep it coming! As for Doug...well...I thought you were gonna do your Rambo thing and take care of that little annoyance....


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> CONGRATS O/C!!!!! Like the others, I truly appreciate the info, knowledge, and humor that you share - keep it coming! As for Doug...well...*I thought you were gonna do your Rambo thing and take care of that little annoyance*....


Shhhhh....keep it down. Don't want him to find out. Hehehe...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have never believed in plagiarizing, but at times it is appropriate.
So, with an appropriate nod to another Jim (as in California Jim)...

*I'm watching you Jim! Always watching!*

















Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Congrats on 4000 I have along way to go maybe in the year 2030









Willie


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Heck, 4000 is nothing for ole Oregon. He's already well on his way to 4100!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeh!!!!!!!!

Congrats - keep them coming.

Thor


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! But that's because he never sleeps. I alway see him on at 1 or 2 in the morning. Oh wait a minute! That's only 10 or 11 his time - it's me who never sleeps.

Congratulations Jim. I always enjoy your posts. And you have me converted to the 6 volt battery way of thinking - of course, it's not gonna happen for a couple of years because my three 12 volt bats are brand new.

Keep em coming.

Scott


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I have never believed in plagiarizing, but at times it is appropriate.
> So, with an appropriate nod to another Jim (as in California Jim)...
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


It's not plagarizing as long as you give credit to the material's originator. At least that was my argument with my professors in college.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------

